# comfort maker inducer fan/exhaust moter is dripping water?



## rickwest59 (Oct 4, 2011)

i have water dripping from the bottom of my comfort maker inducer motor..and i do not know why ? it is blowing moisture exhaust out side.... have just replace a pressure switch that went bad...and also the ignition glow element an a flame rod... the furnace runs but water is dripping from the black inducer it is not blocked ?....i have cleared the drain line on side of furnace inducer still leaks? any idea or help please.... did the same thing last year for a bit an then quit leaking....


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check for loose screws, cracked hoses, and for cracks in its body.


----------



## rickwest59 (Oct 4, 2011)

have not done anything to it... leak seems to be slowing down maybe gasket needs to swell an reseal.... after sitting all summer any one ever run CLR threw lines for calcium clean out in lines?... i did cut hoses and reconected them flushed drain line an shimed furnace ever so slightly so water would drain...when i sucked all the water out of collection drain reservoir with shop vac an recycled the furnace... it made a gargling sound.... then i shut it off ran some water back down tube to fill reservoir an started furnace back up.... its working..i have heat inducer is blowing exhausting out side.... just ever so slight leak still.... i have a cup to collect what water is dripping about 6 table spoons what happens is when it drips onto box where inducer hose goes into the furnace burners... it pools in the left corner where the black and white wires are...causing a short shutting the furnace off.... the on/off connection is there..hoping it will self seal after some usage...if not maybe it needs a new inducer gasket or some sealant around the gasket dose anyone know or ever experienced this situation ?...

how hard is it to get a gasket for a comfort maker inducer motor 15 years old and or replace it is the something i can do... it looks like it has 4 funny screw heads holding it on ... i did not want to try an tighten it an take the chance of cracking the housing thanks...i do not have the money for a new furnace going to take some time been on disability for several year have to put a new roof on right now so there goes the money...


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

*moisture*

I have seen it a lot lately. Whats happening to the units i have seen is that condensate is forming in the heat exchanger during the summer months from cold air passing across the heat exchanger in the AC mode. Condensate forms and sits there until the inducer fan moves it.


----------



## rickwest59 (Oct 4, 2011)

will the drip from the inducer eventually quit leaking after the inducer motor runs in heat mode/ for a while ....what you say makes sense, i ran the ac all summer.... i hope it stops leaking I'm going to remove the shims, i put under the furnace..it says it must be level..only raised it about 1/8 -3/16 of an in on one side .....thanks again 

also i have a question i thought it was a comfort maker but it says on the front panel RPJ heat exchangers an says super high efficiency 

model # is GUH060A012CIN
mfg GUH060AECIN

what kind of furnace is this? anyone know? thanks 

this board has been a great help...


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

*yes*

It will eventually quit leaking but I suggest taking a shop vac and sucking out the heat exchanger tubes.


----------



## rickwest59 (Oct 4, 2011)

i did hook up shop vac to the out side furnace drain tube, (not sure where the heat exchanger tubes are) have no furnace Manual , i saw a blower motor under the bottom of furnace, after removing second front cover on the bottom, an a collection housing attached to something in the middle of the bottom of the furnace maybe a collection pan? it was all sealed pvc pipe and a nut at the top to un -screw..... the condensation collector housing? i understand has to have water in it...if not it gurgles that's what collects condensation an drains, after i drained it some gunk came out then i pored a little water back into the drain an blew it back into the collection housing it stop gargling, i assume that is a condensation trap for the secondary heat exchangers, that screws into the middle of the bottom of the furnace above the blower motor? very hard to access....


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

*yep*

Sounds Like you got it


----------



## rickwest59 (Oct 4, 2011)

i did hook up shop vac to the out side furnace drain tube, (not sure where the heat exchanger tubes are) have no furnace Manual , i saw a blower motor under the bottom of furnace, after removing second front cover on the bottom, an a collection housing attached to something off to the left side looking in at the bottom of the furnace maybe a collection pan drain an collector? it was all sealed pvc pipe and a nut at the top to un -screw..... the condensation collector housing? i understand has to have water in it...if not it gurgles that's what collects condensation an drains, after i drained it some gunk came out then i pored a little water back into the drain an blew it back into the collection housing it stop gargling, i assume that is a condensation trap for the secondary heat exchangers, that screws into the the bottom of the furnace too the left of the blower motor? very hard to access....


----------



## rickwest59 (Oct 4, 2011)

*inducer motor is still leaking*



Patrick Eubanks said:


> It will eventually quit leaking but I suggest taking a shop vac and sucking out the heat exchanger tubes.




i have included some pictures my inducer exhaust motor is still leaking. i have a cup sitting under the inducer collecting the water leaking from the inducer . i have to dump about a quarter cup about every 2 days can a gasket be bought and replaced on the inducer (the old one)? i have very humid conditions now in my area... we got a lot of rain and my sump pump is running now...had a dry spell for about 5 years...the furnace is in the basement near the sump pump was never an issue before....and i run a dehumidifier in the basement... i see water draining out the side of the drain tube of which is draining, maybe i need to clean it again with the shop vac and add some bleach and suck the water out of the inducer by removing the exhaust pipe.... as i said where the blower motor is on the bottom there is a condensation catch attached to the bottom of the furnace and the drain tube hooked to it i added a picture of that also..


not sure where the heat exchanger tubes are?


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

*leaking water*

check to make sure your drain lines from the furnace arent clogged. Is this happening while running the AC?


----------

